# Meine Erfahrung mit Amazon Payments (viel Text)



## Maverick3k (8. Juni 2020)

Hi,

hier möchte mal meine Erfahrung mit Amazon Payments schildern.


Vor knapp 2 Wochen (20.05.) wollte ich mir bei Thomann ein Mischpult + Mikrofon bestellen. Beides war bei Amazon nicht lieferbar. Bei meiner Bestellung bei Thomann habe ich dann gesehen, dass man mit Amazon Pay und Paypal bezahlen kann. Da ich aus diversen Gründen kein eigenes Bankkonto habe, aber Bargeld zu Hause hatte, dachte ich mir, "holste dir eben kurz Amazon Guthaben und passt". Was sich im nachhinein als eine sehr blöde Idee herausgestellt hat. Als ich das Guthaben eingezahlt hatte, habe ich meine Bestellung bei Thomann gemacht. Bestätigungsmail von Thomann und Amazon bekommen. Passt. Naja, nicht ganz.... mir ist erst 1 Tag später aufgefallen, dass Amazon vom hinterlegten Konto abbuchen will. Hmm? Hätte eigentlich vom Guthaben abgezogen werden sollen, so wars angedacht. Recherche... 

Nicht nur, dass ich nicht wusste, dass Amazon Guthaben und Amazon Pay  intern zwei verschiedene Dinge sind und nicht miteinander kombiniert  werden kann, konnte ich mir mein eingezahltes Guthaben nicht  zurücküberweisen lassen, Begründung: Vermutlich Geldwäsche... 

Dann bei Amazon am 21.05. angerufen (am Feiertag um 6 Uhr früh!!!) und wollte sehen, ob man was drehen kann. Nö, sind zwei paar Dinge. Aus. Jetzt unabhängig davon, dass ich erstaunt war, dass die an einem Feiertag überhaupt da sind, vor allem um die Uhrzeit... Das Gespräch selbst verlief freundlich und meine Annahme wegen Geldwäsche wurde bestätigt, auf meinen Spruch wegen Walter White und Waschanlage kam dann seitens dem Amazon Support (war noch relativ Jung) die Empfehlung für "Ozark"  (gute Serie btw, alleine Folge 1, Szene mit Vater + Sohn xD)

Also kurze Zusammenfassung an der Stelle:

- Guthaben bei Amazon eingezahlt, weil damit bezahlt werden hätte sollen
- AMZ Guthaben und AMZ Payment sind zwei paar Schuhe, Null Kulanz
- Guthaben nicht zurücküberweisbar, weil Geldwäsche
- Offene Bestellung bei Thomann, wo vom Konto abgebucht werden soll

Also am am 22.05. bei Thomann angerufen und die Bestellung storniert. Amazon erneut angerufen, gesagt das Bestellung storniert wurde, habe dann im Amazon Konto unter AMZ Payment die Bestellung ebenfalls storniert. Angedacht war es, dass Amazon es intern registriert und Thomann das für ihr eigenes System hat. Also ein paar Tage VOR Abbuchung. Thema hätte also durch sein sollen, keine Abbuchung vom Konto... es wurde trotzdem versucht. Deren System ist also nicht in der Lage Bestellungen zu stornieren und Lastschriften zu canceln bevor sie abgebucht werden. Lastschrift ist im System und kann nicht gecancelt werden.

Der Dispo war max. ausgereizt, es kann also nicht abgebucht werden. Das war auch der Grund wegen Zahlung per Guthaben. Im Kontoauszug habe ich dann gesehen, dass Amazon abgebucht hat - über den Dispo hinaus. So sah es zumindest aus. Normalerweise steht eine Buchung mit +/-, wenn sie zurückgeht. War in diesem Fall nicht. Ein paar Tage später kam von der Bank ein Brief, dass die Abbuchung nicht erfolgreich war. Am selben Tag habe ich erneut Amazon Payment angerufen und mich beschwert (Kontoauszug gesehen), Brief von Bank kam erst Mittags). "Das tut mir leid. Ich werde eine Rückbuchung veranlassen".  Evtl. wäre es sinnvoll gewesen, nochmal anzurufen um zu sagen, dass Brief von Bank kam. Evtl... aber inzwischen glaube ich, dass hätte keiner wirklich verstanden. Aber dazu komme ich jetzt.

Und jetzt geht die Odyssey los.

- am 26.05. hat Amazon Pay dann *zwei Mal* das Geld zurückerstattet (mit zwei verschiedenen Referenznummern, siehe Bild, Konto1.jpg)
am 26.05. kam Brief von Bank, weil geplatzte Lastschrift (siehe Bild, Konto2.jpg)
- am 01.06. wurde das Geld dann selbstredend zurücküberwiesen (siehe Bild, Konto3.jpg, gehört uns ja nicht, da ist wohl was schief gelaufen, das Konto wurde ja schließlich mangels Deckung nie belastet und es wurde storniert.
- am 02.06. kam eine Zahlungserinnerung von Amazon Payments, weil die ja nicht vom Konto abbuchen konnten (hatte auch eine E-Mail von denen bekommen) Zur Erinnerung: Es wurde storniert. (siehe Bild, Konto4.jpg)

Am 02.06. habe ich bei Amazon angerufen, weil Amazon fälschlicherweise 2x überwiesen hat, sie hätten eigentlich gar nicht überweisen müssen (mit etwas Hirn wäre das einem aufgefallen, wenn der Kunde sogar anruft und darauf hinweist...) Nach dem Telefonat meinte ich noch Scherzhaft zum Kontobesitzer: "Amazon Payments wird 1x zurücküberweisen. Spaß, passt alles, Konto wieder auf Null. Thema durch."

- am 03.06. wurde dann tatsächlich 283,90 erstattet (siehe Bild, Konto5.jpg), der Spaß wurde Realität, wieder mit einer anderen Referenznummer (am 01.06. wurde 2x 283,90 von uns zurücküberwiesen, war ein Fehler meinerseits, hätte 1x 28*3*,90 & 1x 28*0*,90 sein müssen)

Hätte also gereicht, wenn Amazon 3€ zurücküberweist, aber die wären mir dann egal gewesen. Gut, warum einfach, wenn es umständlich geht. Nun muss schon wieder zur Bank gefahren werden. (aus div. Gründen kein Onlinebanking)

Das hat mich dann wirklich sprachlos gemacht und das ist bei mir  eigentlich nicht wirklich leicht, ich hab eigentlich immer was zu  sagen... (und wenns nur nörgelei ist)

Also heute, 08.06. wieder bei Amazon Payments angerufen, wieder die Story erzählt.

"Ich bin dafür nicht zuständig, ich kann nur Zahlungeingänge sehen. Rufen Sie bitte unter 0800 7247018 an, die können Ihnen weiterhelfen".

Wenn man die Nummer anruft, kommt die Ansage, ob man will, ob das Gespräch aufgezeichnet wird, oder nicht. Wenn man es nicht will, soll man die 2 drücken. Ich mag solche Aufzeichnungen nicht.

10:27 Uhr - Anruf 1:  Ansage - 2 gedrückt. Danach wurde seitens Gegenseite sofort aufgelegt.
10:27 Uhr - Anruf 2:  Ansage - 2 gedrückt. Danach wurde seitens Gegenseite  sofort aufgelegt.
10:29 Uhr - Anruf 3:  Ansage - 2 gedrückt. Danach wurde seitens Gegenseite  sofort aufgelegt.
10:30 Uhr - Anruf 4:  Ansage - 2 gedrückt. Danach wurde seitens Gegenseite  sofort aufgelegt.

Langsam werde ich sauer.

10:32 Uhr

Ich  : Wieder bei Amazon angerufen. "Die Nummer (siehe oben) die mir der Kollege gegeben hat wird ständig aufgelegt".
Amz: "blabla, tut mir leid, ich leite Sie weiter, da wird garantiert nicht aufgelegt".
*~1min Warteschleife*
*piepsen*
Seitens Gegenstelle wurde aufgelegt...

Jetzt bin ich sauer.

10:34 Uhr

Es ging jemand ran. Das erste: "Ich komme mir verarscht vor". Es wurde aufgelegt...

Jetzt reichts.

10:35 Uhr

Wieder angerufen. 

Ich  : "Wenn jetzt wieder aufgelegt wird, komm ich zu euch..."
Amz: "Worum geht es denn?!"
Ich  : "Unter Nummer (siehe oben) wird ständig aufgelegt, wird man weitergeleitet, wird ebenfalls aufgelegt, beschwert man sich, wird ebenfalls aufgelegt.
Amz:  "Tut mir leid, ich kann ihnen leider nicht helfen". War kurz vorm Platzen und musste mich wirklich zusammenreissen, trotzdem ausfällig geworden wegen Amazon Pay. Wurde weitergeleitet:
Amz: "Hallo. Mein Name ist Nadine D., *lach*, leider kann ich Ihnen nicht weiterhelfen *lach*). 
Ich  : "Schön, dass das Sie das so lustig finden... Ich komme mir verarscht vor. Wie verdammt unfähig seid ihr? Sind bei Amazon Payment wirklich nur inkompetente Idioten angestellt?"
Amz: "Ich kann sie verstehen, aber leider kann ich ihnen nicht helfen. Ich kann sie an die Zahlungsexperten weiterleiten, die können Ihnen helfen".
Ich  : "Funktioniert nicht, da wird immer aufgelegt".
Amz: "Nein". 
*Warteschleife 1min)*

WOW. Es ging jemand ran.

Amz: "Blabla, mein Name ist... (männlich).

Ich  : Story erneut erklärt.
Amz: "Ihr Kundenkonto ist auf Null, ich sehe hier keine Probleme".
Ich  : "Das weiß ich, trotzdem ist ein Wurm drin, weil ihr erneut zurücküberwiesen habt und ihr am 26.06. zwei Mal überwiesen habt

Soll jetzt eine Mail schicken.

To be continued...


Alter Schwede, ernsthaft. Wie verdammt inkompetent kann man sein? Also Amazon Pay ist der letzte Dreck und die Leute dort sind unfassbar dämlich und inkompetent hoch 10.

Ich bin wirklich sprachlos, so brutal bescheuert kann man doch nicht sein. An mehreren Stellen erklärt man, dass Amazon Payment fälschlicherweise 2x überwiesen hat. Man überweist das Geld zurück, einmal aus versehen mit 3€ zu viel und was machen diese Schwachköpfe? Überweisen den gesamten Betrag zurück. Warum einfach, wenns umständlich geht.

Wenn man auf solche Zahlmethoden angewiesen ist, kann ich von Amazon Pay  definitiv abraten, nimmt lieber Paypal, das funktioniert wenigstens... Größeres Paypal Guthaben zu besorgen ist in meiner Gegend leider nicht möglich, sonst hätte ich das genommen. Normalerweise bestelle ich immer via Nachnahme.

Der Witz ist aber, bei Thomann hätte ich auch per Nachnahme bestellen können, dass habe ich aber zu spät gesehen,a war das Amazon Guthaben schon eingezahlt.  War dann in Eile, weil das Pult bei Thomann erst nicht lieferbar war, bei Amazon auch nicht. An dem Wochende, also nach der eigentlich stornierten Bestellung bei Thomann, waren Mikro und Pult dann bei Amazon lieferbar und habs dann bestellt, andere Wahl hatte ich nicht.

Lasst euch das eine Warnung sein. Amazon Guthaben und Amazon Pay sind zwei paar Schuhe und werden gnadenlos intern auch so gehandhabt. Offene Bestellungen via Amazon Pay kann man nicht mit Amazon Guthaben verrechnen, auch via Support nicht. Und der Support ist schlicht zu dämlich für die einfachsten Dinge.


Hier ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P2063 (8. Juni 2020)

tl;dr

weil du dich selbst nicht ausreichend über die von dir benutzten Zahlungsmöglichkeiten informiert hast willst du jetzt anderen davon abraten? Sorry ich sehe da (abgesehen von schlecht erreichbarer Hotline, aber das Problem hat man auch mit jeder Bank) seitens Amazon keinen Fehler.

und bezüglich auf Zahlungsmethode "angewiesen" sein: Ich weiß ja nicht was du angestellt hast kein Bankkonto zu haben, aber besorg dir doch einfach ein Pfändungsschutzkonto oder wenigstens eine Prepaid Kreditkarte zum aufladen. Die ganzen Nachnahmebestellungen sind doch auf dauer scheiß teuer.


----------



## Maverick3k (8. Juni 2020)

Evtl. solltest du nochmal lesen. Ja, das mit Amazon Guthaben und Amazon Pay habe ich verkackt, weil ich mich nicht informiert habe. War in Eile und wollte endlich Mikro und Pult bestellen.

Aber das Amazon Pay zwei Mal Geld erstattet, man denen mehrfach erklären muss, dass da sich wohl irgendwo ein Fehler eingeschlichen haben muss. Man zurücküberweist und die dann auch noch eine Zahlung erneut zurücküberweisen? Dafür kann ich nun wirklich nichts... man mehrfach anrufen muss und keiner fähig ist, den Fehler zu finden und man von einem zum nächsten weitergeleitet wird, genauso unfähig ist.


----------



## mardsis (8. Juni 2020)

Kann ich so nur unterschreiben. Hättest du dir Nutzungsbedingungen und Infoseiten zu Amazon Pay durchgelesen hättest du das auch gewusst. Eigentlich sollte bei der Transkation selbst auch mehr als deutlich sein, dass vom Konto abgebucht wird?!

Insofern trifft



Maverick3k schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, ernsthaft. Wie verdammt inkompetent kann man sein? Also Amazon Pay ist der letzte Dreck und die Leute dort sind unfassbar dämlich und inkompetent hoch 10.


auf dich mindestens genau so sehr zu, wie deiner Meinung nach auf den Amazon-Support. Da ist halt einiges schiefgelaufen, weil sich vermutlich mehrere unglückliche Faktoren überschnitten haben, u.a. das ungedeckte Konto war wohl die nicht eingeplante Variable..

Insofern ist das hier aber ein schönes Beispiel dafür, dass es durchaus Sinn macht, sich ab und zu mal vorher schlau zu machen. Da hättest du dir sicher eine Menge Zeit und Ärger mit gespart.

Ich persönlich habe schon einige Male mit Amazon-Pay bezahlt und hatte keine Probleme damit.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juni 2020)

WTF? 

Schon zig mal damit gezahlt, Geld wird abgebucht und gut. Sehr SIMPEL und EINFACH.

PS: Wenn dein Dispo schon ausgereizt ist, dann würde ich mal drüber nachdenken vielleicht nicht so unwichtige Luxusartikel wie Mischpulte und Mikros zu kaufen.  Und wo wir schon dabei sind, würde ich niemals nen Dispo benutzen, sondern wenn es überhaupt sein muss einen richtigen Kleinkredit.


----------



## Maverick3k (8. Juni 2020)

Wie gesagt, den Teil habe ich verkackt und bin selber schuld, keine Frage. Ich mag mich mit "Amazon Pay ist Dreck" etwas zu forsch ausgedrückt haben, aber nach dem heutigen Tag war ich mehr als sauer, auch wenn die Ausdrucksweise das nicht wirklich rechtfertigt - rückblickend betrachtet. Als ich den Text geschrieben habe, war ich stinksauer, aber inzwischen habe ich mich (wieder) abgeregt...

Wie schon geschrieben, das Konto hätte erst gar nicht belastet werden "dürfen", eben weil bereits vor Abbuchung, also rechtzeitig, storniert worden ist. Wenn trotzdem abgebucht wird, ist das micht meine Schuld. Auch wenn da etwas schief gelaufen ist, ist die Problemlösung absolut mangelhaft, insbesondere dann nicht, wenn man weitergeleitet wird und keiner zuständig ist, oder kein Fehler ausgemacht werden kann. 

Wenn man dann Mitarbeiter hinsetzt, diese unzureichend schult, oder das System dahinter zu viel von den Supportern abschottet (jetzt abgesehen wegen Datenschutz), jene dann im worst-case nicht richtig oder gar nicht tätig werden können, dann ist das dahinterliegende System schlicht mangelhaft. Und Amazon ist alles andere als unerfahren, zumal es vermutlich kaum einen Unterschied machen wird, ob man das Guthaben im Marketplace oder über Amazon Pay benutzt, d.h. es müsste nur erweitert werden, damit man das Amazon Guthaben mit Pay benutzen kann. Aber Flexibilität scheint nicht gewollt zu sein.


----------



## Rage1988 (8. Juni 2020)

Es gibt also echt Leute, die den Dispo nutzen bzw. ausreizen.
Vielleicht sollte man sein Konsumverhalten ändern, wenn der Dispo schon ausgereizt ist und sollte nicht noch mehr kaufen?
Was kommt als nächstes? Auxmoney? 

Ich habe schon so oft mit Amazon Pay gezahlt und hatte nie Probleme.

Was ich aber bestätigen kann, ist eine schlechte Service Hotline bei Amazon. Das war früher besser. Mittlerweile verstehen sie einen nicht mehr. Keine Ahnung wo die Callcenter liegen, aber das letzte Mal, als ich angerufen habe, muss ich irgendwo in einem östlichen Land rausgekommen sein 
Die gute Frau hat mich einfach nicht richtig verstanden und hat gesagt sie kümmert sich drum. Passiert ist danach allerdings nichts.
Seitdem nutze ich nur noch den Chat. Da habe ich alles wenigstens schriftlich. Aber auch da habe ich nur noch Kontakt mit Leuten, deren Namen ich nicht aussprechen kann, aber in schriftlicher Form haben sie bisher immer alles verstanden.


----------



## Maverick3k (9. Juni 2020)

Meine Güte, Was ist an dem Satz "Ich habe aus Gründen kein eigenes Konto" nicht zu verstehen? Es war nicht mein Konto... hier geht es auch nicht ob darum ob der Dispo überzogen ist oder nicht. Es geht darum, dass Amazon 2x Geld überweist... Für viele scheint das wohl der wichtigste Teil zu sein, dass der Dispo überzogen ist... Leute, ihr habt Null Ahnung warum der Dispo überzogen war. Wer sagt, dass er das permanent ist?


----------

